# متى نستخدم أو/و بعد مخيّر بين



## Romeel

السلام عليكم

When we use أو or و in these sentences?

أنت مُخيّر بين الإقامة أو السفر.
أنت مُخيّر بين الإقامة والسفر.

هو مُخيّر بين الصوم والفطر
هو مُخيّر بين الصوم أو الفطر

What's the difference?


----------



## Qureshpor

Romeel said:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> When we use أو or و in these sentences?
> 
> أنت مُخيّر بين الإقامة أو السفر.
> أنت مُخيّر بين الإقامة والسفر.
> 
> هو مُخيّر بين الصوم والفطر
> هو مُخيّر بين الصوم أو الفطر
> 
> What's the difference?


I think the correct sentences are those with و because the choice is between or from two options....staying and travelling and fasting and breaking the fast. One then makes a choice of one or the other.


----------



## Romeel

Qureshpor said:


> I think the correct sentences are those with و because the choice is between or from two options....staying and travelling and fasting and breaking the fast. One then makes a choice of one or the other.


شكرا لك لكن لم أتوقع أن يُقال عن أحدهما أنه خطأ!!
لأن الكتابة قديما وحديثا مليئة بالإسلوبين


----------



## Qureshpor

Romeel said:


> شكرا لك لكن لم أتوقع أن يُقال عن أحدهما أنه خطأ!!
> لأن الكتابة قديما وحديثا مليئة بالإسلوبين


It seems you knew the answer to your question and was just testing members of the group. So, I have failed your test but I think what I have said is logical.


----------



## Romeel

Qureshpor said:


> It seems you knew the answer to your question and was just testing members of the group.


No I don't know!


Qureshpor said:


> So, I have failed your test but I think what I have said is logical.


Logical? Maybe, but that's not always the case with languages..

They use both ways -even grammarians- but I never knew the difference


----------



## Sadda7

Romeel said:


> They use both ways -even grammarians-


Which grammarians?


Romeel said:


> لأن الكتابة قديما وحديثا مليئة بالإسلوبين


The first usage *between *x--*and*--y is widely used in Quran, Hadith, early poetry and prose, the other is only found later and is not common.


----------



## Romeel

Sadda7 said:


> Which grammarians?​


(4) بهامش الأصل: «*قال مالك*: إذا زادت الإبل على عشرين ومائة فالساعي *مخير بين ثلاث بنات لبون أو حقتين*.
*الموطأ*



Sadda7 said:


> The first usage *between *x--*and*--y is widely used in Quran, Hadith, early poetry and prose,​


I prefer using wa too, but aw exists..


Sadda7 said:


> the other is only found later and is not common.​


very ancient since Malik, as I quoted to you above


----------



## Sadda7

Romeel said:


> (4) بهامش الأصل: «*قال مالك*: إذا زادت الإبل على عشرين ومائة فالساعي *مخير بين ثلاث بنات لبون أو حقتين*.
> *الموطأ*


Malik ibn Anas is not a grammarian, and this is from the هامش by someone maybe loosely quoting him, was this a random search?

I agree that if you look you'll find the usage here and there, but to say the language is full of it is incorrect.


----------



## Romeel

Sadda7 said:


> Malik ibn Anas is not a grammarian, and this is from the هامش by someone maybe loosely quoting him, was this a random search?


If Malik is not grammarian who is?!
محقق الكتاب يقول كتب مالك في هامش الأصل وأنت تنكر!!!
The book researcher says Malik wrote in the margins of the original and you deny it!!


Sadda7 said:


> but to say the language is full of it is incorrect.


Where did I said that?

My friend Either you answer my question or don't waste my time!!

My Question:
What is the difference between using aw and wa after مخيّر بين ؟


----------



## Romeel

If anybody still have doubts here are the words of two well-known grammarians:

 شرح الآجرومية د حسن بن محمد الحفظي
فإنك *مخير بين* أن تأتي به متصلاً *أو *تأتي به منفصلاً

 شرح ألفية ابن مالك
أحمد بن عمر بن مساعد الحازمي
أنت *مُخيَّر بين* حذف المدَّة، *أو *حذف الألف
 فأنت *مُخيَّر بين* حذف الرابع *أو *الخامس


----------



## Sadda7

Romeel said:


> The book researcher says Malik *wrote *in the margins of the original and you deny it!!


Said not wrote, "بهامش الأصل: «*قال *مالك...". And I denied nothing, I merely said that what's in the margin is a loose quote by whoever wrote it.


Romeel said:


> Where did I said that?


Here


Romeel said:


> لأن الكتابة قديما وحديثا *مليئة بالإسلوبين*





Romeel said:


> If anybody still have doubts here are the words of two well-known grammarians:


To be correct, those are words of the commentators on الألفية والآجرومية which were made by the well-known grammarians. And nothing is wrong with that, we're only trying to be precise, I commented that this usage is indeed found but not as common, while the other usage is found plentily plentifully in the Quran, Hadith, early poetry and prose.

Were you bothered by the question?


----------



## Romeel

Sadda7 said:


> Said not wrote, "بهامش الأصل: «*قال *مالك...". And I denied nothing, I merely said that what's in the margin is a loose quote by whoever wrote it.


!!!




Sadda7 said:


> Here


Yes I did say that, but I miss  understood your comment



Sadda7 said:


> I commented that this usage is indeed found but not as common,


It doesn't matter if common or not, the question is what is the difference if any?



Sadda7 said:


> Which grammarians?
> 
> The first usage *between *x--*and*--y is widely used in Quran, Hadith, early poetry and prose, the other is only found later and is not common.





Sadda7 said:


> while the other usage is found plentily plentifully in the Quran, Hadith, early poetry and prose.


Is there a "مخير بين" in the Qur'an?!!


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,


Romeel said:


> What's the difference?


- Maybe there is no difference when you have to choose between two things. 

- But if these two things designate the two extremities of an interval then maybe there is a difference:

With AW you can only choose these two things/extremities.
With WAAW you can choose these two things/extremities and all that is between these two things/extremities...

Example :
-Choose (a number) between 1 or 9 (---> you can choose either 1 or 9)
-Choose (a number) between 1 and 9 (---> you can choose 1, 9 and any number between 1 and 9 like 3, 4, 7 ...).

It's just an idea, I don't affirm anything ...


----------



## Mahaodeh

Romeel said:


> If Malik is not grammarian who is?!


I don’t recall he was ever referred to as a grammarian! He was فقيه ومحدّث. No one actually refers to him in matters of النحو والصرف. 


Romeel said:


> If anybody still have doubts here are the words of two well-known grammarians:
> 
> شرح الآجرومية د حسن بن محمد الحفظي
> فإنك *مخير بين* أن تأتي به متصلاً *أو *تأتي به منفصلاً
> 
> شرح ألفية ابن مالك
> أحمد بن عمر بن مساعد الحازمي
> أنت *مُخيَّر بين* حذف المدَّة، *أو *حذف الألف
> فأنت *مُخيَّر بين* حذف الرابع *أو *الخامس


You do realize that both these authors were born in the 20th century and both are alive today (up to my knowledge), so all you proved is that it’s used in today. This does not contradict what Sadda7 said:


Sadda7 said:


> The first usage *between *x--*and*--y is widely used in Quran, Hadith, early poetry and prose, the other is only found later and is not common.



—————-

I can’t give a judgement, but here are my two cents:

You are focusing on مخيّر but you should focus on بين because حرف العطف here is connected to بين not مخيّر. Obviously بين requires الواو. Or a مثنى or جمع after it: بين الصوم والفطر - بين الخيارين - بين الأعمال; if you say بين الصوم أو الفطر then you are implying only one of them, and if it were only one then you can’t use بين because you need at least two things to have something in between, right? And since it’s the closest word then what comes after it should, in theory, be الواو. 

But I don’t think that it’s as simple as that. On the one hand أو is used للتخيير وللتفصيل, and while أنت مخيّر can technically be the complete sentence (مبتدأ وخبر فهي إذا جملة مفيدة ولا نحتاج إلى زيادة) you can in fact add more details, for example: details of the choices. You can say: أنت مخيّر: تصوم أو لا تصوم. Of course when you add بين the حرف العطف automatically become related to it so this alone doesn’t really help, it only explains why people get confused.

But on the other hand, أو can be used to mean الواو on one condition: إذا أمن اللبس. One of the places where اللبس مأمون is with بين because the latter requires الواو, necessarily. Hence if one used أو then it has the meaning of *and* not *or*. This would explain why in Classical Arabic you rarely find أو in such cases, but might actually find it even though it’s quite rare. A good example would be:

قومٌ إذا سمعوا الصَّرِيخَ رأيتَهم​من بينِ مُلجِمِ مُهرِهِ أَو سافِعِ​
The poet is عمرو بن معد يكرب, a poet that died in 642, so his native tongue was Classical Arabic.



Ibn Nacer said:


> Example :
> -Choose (a number) between 1 or 9 (---> you can choose either 1 or 9)
> -Choose (a number) between 1 and 9 (---> you can choose 1, 9 and any number between 1 and 9 like 3, 4, 7 ...).


An interesting take, but I’m not sure that this applies to Arabic. I would say that if it was either 1 or 9 then in Arabic you would need to use أم as this is the one that means you can choose only one of the two options, أو on the other hand has a much wider range that includes: one of the two options, both the options, or none of the options; among other meanings.


----------



## Romeel

مشاركة قيّمة كالعادة شكرا لكِ

لكن يا أستاذة مها هل لديك جواب على السؤال فكل جهدنا يدور حول الموضوع لا أساس السؤال



Mahaodeh said:


> I don’t recall he was ever referred to as a grammarian! He was فقيه ومحدّث. No one actually refers to him in matters of النحو والصرف.​


نعم معك حق فوصفه بالنحوي تصغير له رحمه الله لكنكِ تتفقين معي أن كلامه مقدم على كلام النحويين جميعا أليس كذلك؟!



Mahaodeh said:


> You do realize that both these authors were born in the 20th century and both are alive today (up to my knowledge), so all you proved is that it’s used in today. This does not contradict what Sadda7 said:​


لكنهما من أهل النحو فكلام مالك الذي قبل وضع قواعد النحو وكلامهما يثبت وجود أو لمن شكك فيها





Mahaodeh said:


> —————-​
> قومٌ إذا سمعوا الصَّرِيخَ رأيتَهم​من بينِ مُلجِمِ مُهرِهِ أَو سافِعِ​
> The poet is عمرو بن معد يكرب, a poet that died in 642, so his native tongue was Classical Arabic.​


شكرا على هذا النص

لكن لاحظي يا أستاذة أن بدون مخيّر لن نستطيع استخدام الواو في التخيير، فقط مع مخيّر (أو ما يحل محلها) نستطيع أن نستخدم الواو و أو *في التخيير *ويحملان نفس المعنى تقريبا

 مثلا
*أنت مخير بين المشي والركوب*
أو
*أنت مخير بين المشي أو الركوب*
كلاهما صحيحتان

لكن عندما أقول
* اركب أو امشي أنت حر*
لا أستطيع أن أقول 
* اركب وامشي أنت حر*

مثال آخر الحديث* ان الله يحول بين المرء وقلبه *لو غيرنا الواو إلى أو سيختلف المعنى لكن ليس في التخيير كما مع *مخيّر بين*

فهل أنت تجدين فرقا في المعنى بين
*أنت مخير بين الصوم والفطر *
وبين
*أنت مخير بين الصوم أو الفطر*


----------



## Mahaodeh

Romeel said:


> لكن يا أستاذة مها هل لديك جواب على السؤال فكل جهدنا يدور حول الموضوع لا أساس السؤال


ظننت أنني شرحت هذا، لعلي لم أحسن التوضيح.

السؤال هو:


Romeel said:


> When we use أو or و in these sentences?


الجواب، لا فرق. الأولون فضلوا الواو ولكنهم استخدموا أو أيضا، وفي العصر الحديث كلاهما بنفس الشيوع


Romeel said:


> What's the difference?


لا فرق. كلاهما بمعنى الواو حتى عند استخدام أو

لمزيد من التفاصيل يمكنك البحث عن معاني أو وستجد العديد من المواقع تشرح المعاني وتذكر أن أحد معاني أو هو الواو (أي استخدام أو بمعنى واو العاطفة) ومعظمها تعطيك بيت عمرو الذي ذكرته كمثال على استخدام أو بمعنى الواو.



Romeel said:


> لكن لاحظي يا أستاذة أن بدون مخيّر لن نستطيع استخدام الواو في التخيير، فقط مع مخيّر (أو ما يحل محلها) نستطيع أن نستخدم الواو و أو *في التخيير *ويحملان نفس المعنى تقريبا


هذا غير صحيح والدليل أنك حين تستخدم مخيّر لوحدها فلن تستخدم الواو. إن أردت التخيير فالواو لا تعطي معنى التخيير بل الجمع. فأنت لا تقول: أنت مخيّر هذا وذاك، أو: أنت مخيّر إما هذا وذاك، أو: أنت مخيّر تريد هذا وذاك. بل في كل هذه الحالات تستخدم أو:
أنت مخيّر هذا أو ذاك - أنت مخيّر إما هذا أو ذاك - أنت مخيّر تريد هذا أو ذاك.

أما حين تستخدم بين لوحدها فكلاهما صحيح وكلاهما بمعنى الواو (أي بمعنى الجمع)، واستخدام أو نادر جدا، فأنت لا تقول:
جلس بين خالد أو أحمد
ساعود بين العصر أو المغرب
اختر رقما بين واحد أو عشرة
لأن المقصود هو الجمع لا الاختيار ولا التفصيل ولا الإبهام ولا الشك ولا غيرها من معاني أو




Romeel said:


> مثلا
> *أنت مخير بين المشي والركوب*
> أو
> *أنت مخير بين المشي أو الركوب*
> كلاهما صحيحتان


كلاهما صحيح لأنك استخدمت بين، بين هي التي سمحت باستخدام أو.



Romeel said:


> مثال آخر الحديث* ان الله يحول بين المرء وقلبه *لو غيرنا الواو إلى أو سيختلف المعنى


حقا؟ ما معنى: إن الله يحول بين المرء أو قلبه؟



Romeel said:


> فهل أنت تجدين فرقا في المعنى بين
> *أنت مخير بين الصوم والفطر *
> وبين
> *أنت مخير بين الصوم أو الفطر*


الحق؟ لا أجد فرقا عدا أنني أجد الواو أصحّ


----------



## Romeel

Mahaodeh said:


> ظننت أنني شرحت هذا، لعلي لم أحسن التوضيح.
> 
> السؤال هو:
> 
> الجواب، لا فرق. الأولون فضلوا الواو ولكنهم استخدموا أو أيضا، وفي العصر الحديث كلاهما بنفس الشيوع
> 
> لا فرق. كلاهما بمعنى الواو حتى عند استخدام أو
> 
> لمزيد من التفاصيل يمكنك البحث عن معاني أو وستجد العديد من المواقع تشرح المعاني وتذكر أن أحد معاني أو هو الواو (أي استخدام أو بمعنى واو العاطفة) ومعظمها تعطيك بيت عمرو الذي ذكرته كمثال على استخدام أو بمعنى الواو.


سوف أبحث


Mahaodeh said:


> هذا غير صحيح والدليل أنك حين تستخدم مخيّر لوحدها فلن تستخدم الواو. إن أردت التخيير فالواو لا تعطي معنى التخيير بل الجمع. فأنت لا تقول: أنت مخيّر هذا وذاك، أو: أنت مخيّر إما هذا وذاك، أو: أنت مخيّر تريد هذا وذاك. بل في كل هذه الحالات تستخدم أو:
> أنت مخيّر هذا أو ذاك - أنت مخيّر إما هذا أو ذاك - أنت مخيّر تريد هذا أو ذاك.


أنا أقصد مخيّر بين لا مخير لوحدها



Mahaodeh said:


> أما حين تستخدم بين لوحدها فكلاهما صحيح وكلاهما بمعنى الواو (أي بمعنى الجمع)، واستخدام أو نادر جدا، فأنت لا تقول:
> جلس بين خالد أو أحمد
> ساعود بين العصر أو المغرب
> اختر رقما بين واحد أو عشرة
> لأن المقصود هو الجمع لا الاختيار ولا التفصيل ولا الإبهام ولا الشك ولا غيرها من معاني أو


أحسنتِ

طيب ما رأيك في هذه الجملة

الطائرة تطير بين مصر وليبيا
الطائرة تطير بين مصر أو ليبيا

هل تجديناهما بنفس المعنى؟ أم مختلفتان؟



Mahaodeh said:


> كلاهما صحيح لأنك استخدمت بين، بين هي التي سمحت باستخدام أو.
> 
> 
> حقا؟ ما معنى: إن الله يحول بين المرء أو قلبه؟


أنا أجد أن أحد معانيها الممكنة وإن كانت ركيكة هي
أن الله يحول بين المرء أو يحول بين قلبه




Mahaodeh said:


> الحق؟ لا أجد فرقا عدا أنني أجد الواو أصحّ


يعني أنت لا تجدين فرقا بينهما، شكرا


----------



## Mahaodeh

Romeel said:


> أن الله يحول بين المرء أو يحول بين قلبه


يحول بين المرء وماذا؟ 
البين هو المسافة بين شيئين أو أكثر، سواء كانت مسافة حقيقية أو مجازية. 

وقول: حال بين الشيئين أي فصل بينهما وحجز وبتعبير آخر: وضع حاجزا في المسافة التي تفصلهما ليمنع أحدهما عن الآخر. لا أرى المعنى يصحّ إن كان المرء لوحده أو قلبه لوحده.

هذا ما أراه والله أعلم


----------



## Sadda7

Here is an answer from مجمع اللغة العربية بمكة:

*الفتوى (3303)* :
تقولُ: خُيِّرَ زيْدٌ بين أمريْن، وخُيِّرَ بين الذّهابِ والبَقاء، ففعلُ "*خيّر*" يُغني عن العطف بـ*أو* التي تُفيدُ التّخيير، فلا تُستعمَل "*أو*" مع "*بين*" فلا يقال: أنت مخير *بين* هذا الأمر *أو *ذاك؛ لأنّ البينيةَ تكون بين شيئين.
اللجنة المعنية بالفتوى:
المجيب:
أ.د. عبدالرحمن بودرع
(نائب رئيس المجمع)
راجعه:
أ.د. أبو أوس الشمسان
(عضو المجمع)​


----------



## Romeel

Sadda7 said:


> Here is an answer from مجمع اللغة العربية بمكة:
> 
> *الفتوى (3303)* :
> تقولُ: خُيِّرَ زيْدٌ بين أمريْن، وخُيِّرَ بين الذّهابِ والبَقاء، ففعلُ "*خيّر*" يُغني عن العطف بـ*أو* التي تُفيدُ التّخيير، فلا تُستعمَل "*أو*" مع "*بين*" فلا يقال: أنت مخير *بين* هذا الأمر *أو *ذاك؛ لأنّ البينيةَ تكون بين شيئين.
> اللجنة المعنية بالفتوى:
> المجيب:
> أ.د. عبدالرحمن بودرع
> (نائب رئيس المجمع)
> راجعه:
> أ.د. أبو أوس الشمسان
> (عضو المجمع)​


شكرا لك

هل ذهبت وطرحت السؤال عندهم؟ 

لو ناقشتهم بما نقلناه هنا عن مالك لاستدركوا لأن حجتهم بأن مخير يغني عن العطف بأو صحيحة وكلنا يعلم ذلك لكن كيف تكون خطأ؟!

على العموم شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## Sadda7

It is usually you ask and a grammarian or a linguist would give an answer. You can discuss if you want but in a different subforum, just create an account and elaborate yourself at length.

Also, read about *الاحتجاج* in the language because even the Hadith which is from the Prophet is a debatable source, let alone a quote Malik.


----------



## Romeel

Sadda7 said:


> Here is an answer from مجمع اللغة العربية بمكة:
> 
> *الفتوى (3303)* :
> تقولُ: خُيِّرَ زيْدٌ بين أمريْن، وخُيِّرَ بين الذّهابِ والبَقاء، ففعلُ "*خيّر*" يُغني عن العطف بـ*أو* التي تُفيدُ التّخيير، فلا تُستعمَل "*أو*" مع "*بين*" فلا يقال: أنت مخير *بين* هذا الأمر *أو *ذاك؛ لأنّ البينيةَ تكون بين شيئين.
> اللجنة المعنية بالفتوى:
> المجيب:
> أ.د. عبدالرحمن بودرع
> (نائب رئيس المجمع)
> راجعه:
> أ.د. أبو أوس الشمسان
> (عضو المجمع)​



لقد كدت أن أسلّم لهم بهذه الفتوى لكني تذكرت حديث رسول الله عن خيرني ربي فبحثت فوجدت ما يلي

بَابُ ذِكْرِ قَوْلِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ «إِنَّ اللَّهَ *خَيَّرَنِي بَيْنَ* أَنْ يُدْخِلَ نِصْفَ أُمَّتِي الْجَنَّةَ *أَوِ *الشَّفَاعَةَ فَاخْتَرْتُ الشَّفَاعَةَ»

6994 - حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَيْرٍ، ثَنَا صَفْوَانُ بْنُ صَالِحٍ، ثَنَا الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ، ثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ عَطَاءِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «إِنَّ اللَّهَ *خَيَّرَنِي بَيْنَ* أَنْ يَغْفِرَ لِنِصْفِ أُمَّتِي *أَوْ *شَفَاعَتِي، فَاخْتَرْتُ شَفَاعَتِي، وَرَجَوْتُ أَنْ تَكُونَ أَعَمَّ لِأُمَّتِي، وَلَوْلَا الَّذِي سَبَقَنِي إِلَيْهِ الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ لَعَجَّلْتُ دَعْوَتِي، إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَمَّا فَرَّجَ عَنْ إِسْحَاقَ كَرْبَ الذَّبْحِ، قِيلَ لَهُ: يَا إِسْحَاقُ، سَلْ تُعْطَهْ قَالَ: أَمَّا وَاللَّهِ لَأَتَعَجَّلَنَّها قَبْلَ نَزَعَاتِ الشَّيْطَانَ، اللَّهُمَّ ‍ مَنْ مَاتَ لَا يُشْرِكُ بِكَ شَيْئًا وَأَحْسَنَ فَاغْفِرْ لَهُ، وَأَدْخِلْهُ الْجَنَّةَ»

القول أن الواو هي المشهورة مع *مخير بين* صحيح، لكن قولهم أن استخدام أو خطأ لا أظنه مقبولا
على فكرة هناك أحاديث في هذا الباب تستخدم الواو أيضا

شكرا لك


----------



## Sadda7

@Romeel


Romeel said:


> لقد كدت أن أسلّم لهم


This is a bit funny, you didn't check the topic I mentioned (الاحتجاج في اللغة), did you? Once again, even the *Hadith *is debatable as a source of احتجاج in the language between grammarians, and the few grammarians who allowed the use of Hadith defined criteria that the Hadith must first fulfill. The one you quoted doesn't and it has some issues.

Its narrations aren't consistent.
The multiple other narrations it says: "خَيَّرَنِي *بَيْنَ* أنْ يَدْخُلَ نِصْفُ أُمَّتِي الجَنَّةَ *و*بَيْنَ".
It's inauthentic, especially the one you quoted.
It's from late Hadith collectors (remember that the matn is affected by the narrators in the chain).

The one who answered is *عبد الرحمن بودرع* and who reviewed the answer is *أبو أوس الشمسان*, check their bios first. They both have Twitter accounts and you can easily discuss with one of them and state your objection.


Romeel said:


> على فكرة هناك أحاديث في هذا الباب تستخدم الواو أيضا


Just read them carefully before you quote.


Romeel said:


> قولهم أن استخدام أو خطأ لا *أظنه *مقبولا


The one who answered is a linguist and the reviewer is a grammarian, so any answer from them is still more reliable than the ظن.


----------



## Romeel

تتطاول علي في ردودك فتصل الينا في البريد ثم تحذفها كي لا يقرأها المشرفون فشكرا على 


> of another [unqualified?] person.



الحديث الأول للآجري المتوفى سنة 360 هجرة
الحديث الثاني للطبراني المتوفي سنة 360هـ

هل تريدني أن أخطأ هؤلاء؟

لماذا تأخذ الموضوع بحساسية هكذا؟


----------



## Sadda7

ليس في ذلك أي تطاول يا روميل, حذفتها لأني أعلم أنك ستشتغل بها وقد فعلت. وإجابتك تبين أنك لم تطلع على المقالة التي ذكرتها لك.

أعد قراءة هذا وارجع إلى مقالة *الاحتجاج*.


Sadda7 said:


> the few grammarians who allowed the use of Hadith defined criteria that the Hadith must first fulfill. The one you quoted doesn't and it has some issues.
> 
> Its narrations aren't consistent.
> The *multiple other narrations *it says: "خَيَّرَنِي *بَيْنَ* أنْ يَدْخُلَ نِصْفُ أُمَّتِي الجَنَّةَ *و*بَيْنَ".
> It's *inauthentic*, especially the one you quoted.
> It's from late Hadith collectors (remember that the matn is affected by the narrators in the chain).





Romeel said:


> هل تريدني أن أخطأ هؤلاء؟


تخطئهم في ماذا؟ الحديث *لا يصح* ولو صح فهو منقول معنى وليس حرفا, واختلاف متونه يبين ذلك.


Romeel said:


> لماذا تأخذ الموضوع بحساسية هكذا؟


هذا ما تراه أنت وليس الأمر كذلك.


----------



## Romeel

Sadda7 said:


> اليس في ذلك أي تطاول يا روميل, حذفتها لأني أعلم أنك ستشتغل بها وقد فعلت. وإجابتك تبين أنك لم تطلع على المقالة التي ذكرتها لك.
> 
> أعد قراءة هذا وارجع إلى مقالة *الاحتجاج*.
> 
> 
> تخطئهم في ماذا؟ الحديث *لا يصح* ولو صح فهو منقول معنى وليس حرفا, واختلاف متونه يبين ذلك.
> 
> هذا ما تراه أنت وليس الأمر كذلك.



لماذا يا أخي لا تركز قليلا ويتملكك الغضب مرة تقول لنا أخذتك العزة بالأثم ومرة تسمينا  unqualified

ركز أرجوك: عندما ينقل هؤلاء الجهابذة حديثا بالمعنى (لو سلمنا لك بذلك) ألا يصيغونه بعبارات صحيحة لغويا؟ كيف يخطئ لغويا من في قرننا هذا من هم من كبار العلماء وعاشوا في القرن الثاني والثالث الهجري ؟!!


----------



## Sadda7

Romeel said:


> كيف يخطئ لغويا من في قرننا هذا من هم من كبار العلماء وعاشوا في القرن الثاني والثالث الهجري ؟!!


اسألهما, وإن أقنعتهما بحجتك أعلمنا.


----------

